# Electronic Leadscrew for Harbor Freight 8 X 12 Lathe



## dmock99 (Nov 27, 2022)

Added the electronic leadscrew developed by James Clough :    Here's a few quick pictures showing how I adapted it to my HF 8 X 12 lathe.


----------

